# Why are Line Arrays Better?



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Can anyone describe to me why a line array might be better than a traditional multi-driver design? I've heard great things about line arrays, especially for music, but I'm not really sure from a technical standpoint why they would be better. Is it issues with having more than one crossover affecting phase and impedance? Creating a single wave that does not have interference issues like crossed-over drivers? Less distortion because of many smaller drivers instead of one larger one? Seems like constructing a line array should be a little easier than a 3-way or 4-way traditional speaker as well.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Who ever said line arrays are better? For subwoofers, line arrays are worst- higher vibrations, potential for sound localization, etc. The manifold is superior because when mounted in pairs, the speakers will cancel physical forces.

If you're talking about full-range speakers, there are lots of reasons, but they're all aesthetic.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Yeah, I meant full-range speakers. Are there any technical reasons? The ones I mentioned in my OP seem to be technical possibilities for why they are better. Electrostats are supposed to create a nicer uniform sound wave as well.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Here are some benefits to a line array that I can think of:

They are usually super efficient
They are supposed to be more dynamic -- if the drivers don't have to work as hard, they should be able to get "there" quicker
The crossover, if there is one, is in a fairly non-sensitive region. I'm building (well, I'm currently stalled) a line array and my high crossover point is going to be somewhere around 5k or higher.
Reflections from floor and ceiling are minimized
Provides a wide listening area

Here are some technical papers I've found:
Link 1
Link 2

Note: the design principles in the first link may be dated. I've been told by someone with more brains than I that the idea's are "OK", but have been superseded for some of the issues presented.

JCD


----------



## Doug Plumb (Mar 16, 2007)

Line arrays wont give you the pin point imaging but will handle more power. I would go for a good 3 way or build a good tri- amped three way with a DSP crossover. This can be made powerful enough.

Line arrays are less efficient if it means putting a lot of drivers in smaller boxes per driver.

"Creating a single wave that does not have interference issues like crossed-over drivers?" 

There are all kinds of phase cancellation issues unless the array is much longer than the lowest wavelength produced.

They don't have floor and ceiling reflections which is a big advantage but I like point source.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks for your comments. I guess there really aren't real advantages in terms of sound quality to going with a line array after all, as the issues mentioned can all be addressed in other ways.


----------

